# It might not be ad advert that's slowing TAM down



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The suspicion is that the blank pages and slow loading is the fault of an advert.

However, it might not be.

It could be a non-advert app that is causing the problems.

Has anyone checked that out?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

Are you seeing this issue still hitting the site?
When the tech team took a look at this issue, that was discussed. 

Can you provide us with links of conversations where this has happened?

Previous Ticket (for CS team): 2101530 (Closed, we will open it back up if need be)

Richard.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It's just in general when you click on a link to a thread the site freezes and you have to hit refresh a number of times to get to the thread or the particular post.

So there is no link to provide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It's possible you're also seeing the site lag during the update/backup cycle from the site.

Kyle


----------

